# [APP] Front Camera Mirror



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

*Major Update! Supported on all 4.0+ devices now! Nexus7 Mirror is now Front Camera Mirror!*

It's official, my first release on the Google Play Store.

Nexus7 Mirror

ScreenShots:

































Let me know what you guys think!

Update 7/25/2102: I released a new version today guys. I added a fullscreen mode and a bunch of custom frames. Enjoy!

Update 8/4/2012: I pushed out another new version today. I added Non-Mirror Mode and made a few tweaks to the layout of the menus. There is now the ability to choose themes and I also added a dedicated link to NexusTablets.net in my info dialog. Snapshots coming soon. Hope you like it!

Update 8/25/2012: Two new versions up on the market, free and paid. I added control settings for exposure and white balance. Made a whole slew of custom icons. Rearranged the GUI a little. Try it out on your other devices!


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

I think the screens are broken, doh!


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Screens are brokie for me


----------



## DeFeet (Feb 20, 2012)

fac7orx said:


> I think the screens are broken, doh!


Well you can always just go the the Play Store link he gives, and see the screenshots there. It looks nice, I'm gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## oneUp (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweet app. Just downloaded it after seeing this guys comment:



> *mikdiamon* - July 21, 2012
> ******	I'm hansome*
> I look really good in this mirror. Great job!


LoL.. Thanks!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Fixed the screenshots.







Thanks for the responses everyone! Let me know what I can do to make this app better,


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Just pushed a couple new versions to the play store today. I hope you guys enjoy! If anyone has suggestions for frame styles or added features, let me know. Hope your're all enjoying your N7s!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Updated!


----------



## bcrawford (Oct 14, 2011)

Updated today to include all 4.0+ devices!!


----------

